# 6260g - 7000g LOOK 986



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

Totally rebuilded my 986 with some lighter stuff.

Rigid - 6260g
Suspention - 7000g

For more pics:
http://www.lightbike-magazine.es/in...ok-986-7000-gramos-por-ohad-damirov&Itemid=23

Build spec:

Bottle Cage Bolts: Schmolke carbon x2 - 1.4g
Brakeset: total - 462.2g
- Front Brake: Formula R1 black Batman carbon tuned w/BK carbon clamp - 163g
- Rear Brake: Formula R1 black Batman carbon tuned w/BK carbon clamp - 174g
- Front Rotor: Innolite 160mm - 47.6g
- Rear Rotor: Innolite 140mm - 36.4g
- PM adapter: hand made Superlight - 8.7g
- Black Ti bolts & ergal washers: M5x12 - 13.3g/M6x6 - 18g/washers M6X4 - 1.2g
Cables/Housing: total - 27.6g
- Mini i-Links -23g
- Power Cordz 1.2mm - 4.6g
Cassette: Sram XX 11-36T - 208g
Chain: KMC X10SL 108 (Double X) 108 links - 234g
Crankset: total - 485.9g
- Crank Arms: THM Clavicula DP68 175mm - 317g
- Crank Bolts: Extralite black x4 - 4.6g
- Outer Ring: Carbon-Ti X-ring carbon 42T - 57g
- Inner Ring: Extralite Octaramp 30T - 27.5g
- Bottom Bracket: Bearings & caps / spacers - 76.8g
- Preload Cap: Custom carbon with Schmolke carbon bolt - 3g
Derailleur Front: Dura Ace FD7900 tuned w/Parlee clamp & black ergal/Ti bolts - 66.9g
Derailleur Rear: Sram XX tuned w/AFC 10T pulleys - 166.5g
Fork: DT SWISS XC 100 RL carbon race LTD tuned w/R2-bike custom manual lockout - 1215g
Frame: LOOK 986 SMALL tuned w/black der.hanger (CNC By Pilo) & x2 Ti bolts - 1277g
Grips: Extralite Ultragrips w/end plugs cut to gripshift - 13g
Handle Bar: Schmolke TLO - 73g
Headset: Rithey WCS tuned - 63.3g
Headset Cap/Bolt: Carbon-Ti - 5.4g 
Headset Spacers: Carbonice/Look - 10g
Pedals: Crank Borthers EGG Beater tuned w/AFC & custom Ti spring - 131g
Quick Releases: Tune DC 16+17 - 35.9g
Starnut: Extralite Ultrastar - 9g
Seat: Saevid S1.1 custom 7mm rails - 79.5g
Seat Post: LOOK E-post w/black Ti bolt - 190g
Shifters: Sram X.0 tuned for XX by Sven Roppel w/black ergal bolts - 168.7g
Stem: Extralite UL3 90mm - 82g
Tire Front: Schwalbe Furious Fred 26x2.0 - 315g
Tire Rear: Schwalbe Furious Fred 26x2.0 - 317g
Tubes: Notunes 
Wheelset: total - 1216g
- Front Wheel: Stan's Race 7000/CX-ray/AC disc 130 - 544g 
- Rear Wheel: Stan's Podium MMX/CX-ray/AC disc 225 - 672g
____________________________________________________
So far - 6853.3g
Misc Option: Sealant/Rim strips/Valves, Grease, Chain VAX, Air pressure, Zip ties - 146.7g

Enjoy,
Ohad.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

who voted no?!

that is one intense bike!
i hope you race it.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Can you gives us your thoughts on both forks?


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

limba said:


> Can you gives us your thoughts on both forks?


What you want to hear?

DT is for XC ride - it works flawless and i like it! . RIGID for commuting ride - stiff and very fast! and i like it too:thumbsup:

Those FF tires are more for "project" not for a real XC, so soon i'm gonna change them to Rocket Rons.

Cheers,
Ohad.

Edited:
BTW, Schwalbes are holding air great with using sealant! Even tiny Furious Freds.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Is the DT fork a pain to maintain? I've heard they need more fiddling with than other forks.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

limba said:


> Is the DT fork a pain to maintain? I've heard they need more fiddling with than other forks.


It's true, all hardcore WW bikes is pain to maintain... fork is anly a small part and as all the other WW parts it needs a special treatment


----------



## pipeline (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh man that is so sexy looking :yesnod:


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

Great bike, but the tires aren't realistic for everyday riding or even for cross country racing.


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely. It looks super fast just by looking at the photo.:thumbsup:


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

bikerboyj17 said:


> Great bike, but the tires aren't realistic for everyday riding or even for cross country racing.


If you read the thread you may notice that ohadamirov said they are just for show and he uses Rocket Rons for riding.


----------



## demc1982 (Dec 23, 2009)

*crank*

Hi there, nice bike, almost identical to mine. Did you have to fit an extra spacer between BB shells and frame to take up play by any chance. I have the same frame but am using enduro ceramic bb and fsa mega exo crank.

I have had play in crank from day 1 and definately fitted it right. Any advice would be appreciated



ohadamirov said:


> Totally rebuilded my 986 with some lighter stuff.
> 
> Rigid - 6260g
> Suspention - 7000g
> ...


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

You should add another poll option:
Love it and just drooled on myself looking at it :thumbsup:


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Love the rigid version. Love the cranks. lets have a non metric weight as well LOL


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't like it because it should be mine!


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

For non metric, bodyparts comparison conversion, just use a calculator


----------



## SKYY (Jul 16, 2010)

sick


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

This is superb build, not only light but aesthetically pleasing, which is very rare to see. Congratulations.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey demc1982!
Your year of birth the same as mine! not only your bike 
I haven't had any lpay at bb... Look's bb shell is 68mm, so you have to put two spacers on the drive side and one spacer on the non drive side.
Best,
Ohad.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

MaLoL said:


> This is superb build, not only light but aesthetically pleasing, which is very rare to see. Congratulations.


Hey Malol! thanks for your input!
Look 896 is now a history... my girlfriend's biker now...

You must see my lastest build!


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Tasty stem. I'm waiting for one of those. Should be middle next month. 

Lovely build. I prefer the Look build.


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Ohad

So,with the rigid fork,total weight goes down under the 5,9kg


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey! it should be around 5.9kg, but never tried to put a rigid fork on my scott... actually now my scott got 640mm MCFK low riser with extralite OC stem, white rocket rons, DT RWS skewers, Tune speedneedle marathon saddle, no more power-cordz and now waiting for the S-Works crankset with XX chainrings.

Just make my bike much more rideble, stiffer and still sub 7.3kg!
at the picture the same lightest setup, but with a white rocket rons instead of furious freds.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

cool bike ohadamirov! :thumbsup: but I prefer to see it with black tires. 

Do you actually ride with carbon fibre chainrings? I would expect total destruction for real mountain biking 

about the S-Works crankset with XX chainrings, where did you ordered it from? How much was it and what is the weight? I also need a new crankset...


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Very nice Scale RC:thumbsup: How are you fitting S-Works cranks on this bike? What BB does it have.I really want to run S-Works cranks on my Spark RC, but the axle is to short - doesn't fit.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

sergio_pt said:


> cool bike ohadamirov! :thumbsup: but I prefer to see it with black tires.
> 
> Do you actually ride with carbon fibre chainrings? I would expect total destruction for real mountain biking
> .


Agree black tires look better. Those carbon+ti chain rings ti teeth. Last a lot longer than alloy. But at a cost.

Keep the THM Clavicula. The best cranks. Worth every $$$


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

those rings are not carbon on the teeth, they are ti.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

MaLoL said:


> those rings are not carbon on the teeth, they are ti.


Actually they'r aluminium and prety durable! and the shifting is awesome, thanks to the EVO ramps


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks!
i'm just waiting for this crankset to be avalible... scale RC and the new spec frame are using the same BB standard - PressFit30 BB so it supposed to fit  i hope... 

Edited:
the S-Works crank wit XX chainrings, about 150g heavier then Clavicula + Carbon-ti + octaramp30T+ PF30 adapter and some screws. i think i can handle 150g, for less bearings issues and for XX rings shifting.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

ohadamirov said:


> Thanks!
> i'm just waiting for this crankset to be avalible... scale RC and the new spec frame are using the same BB standard - PressFit30 BB so it supposed to fit  i hope...
> 
> Edited:
> the S-Works crank wit XX chainrings, about 150g heavier then Clavicula + Carbon-ti + octaramp30T+ PF30 adapter and some screws. i think i can handle 150g, for less bearings issues and for XX rings shifting.


Those XX chainrings are boat anchors.I've got a full season on these Extralite rings and very happy with them - they shift great.Also running the Lightning spider & lock ring, its 22 grams lighter than Specialized.


----------



## salska (Mar 13, 2011)

awesome bike!!!


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

ohadamirov said:


> Actually they'r aluminium and prety durable! and the shifting is awesome, thanks to the EVO ramps


Why didn't you buy the ti version? Wouldn't they be longer lasting?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

bling bling. I agree black tires look better.

How are you liking the fork? How is the reliability been so far?


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

I wish I had your taste....and your money!!!


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

Superb build, congrats !


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

by the way, how is the AX stem ? smooth, rigid ? tell us.


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

ohadamirov said:


> ....
> Just make my bike much more rideble, stiffer and still sub 7.3kg!....


Be careful, by making it more riddeable and stiffer you will loose the true weight weenie spirit!! Or not...Whatever....:skep:


----------

